# Getting build time issues on creating bootable iso from mfsbsd source



## ruchir15 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello Community,

I am trying to make a bootable ISO following mfsbsd scripts.

However the build process fails with random errors at each execution.

Basically I followed below steps inline:

 - CheckedOut mfsbsd source repo (working on master and tried tag 2.3 - GitHub)
-  Created src directory inside mfsbsd and checkedOut freebsd source. (Github )( check out stable/12 )
-  updated "src path" in make file of MFS BSD as
       SRC_DIR?=/root/ruchir/mfsbsd/src
- Ran command
         make iso CUSTOM=1 BUILDWORLD=1 BUILDKERNEL=1

it failed randomly as on each execution with below errors:


on first build process, it fails on following error.
                 Creating and compressing mfsroot ...install: conf/loader.conf.sample: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

checked the file it was present (both loader.conf and loader.conf.sample)
remove the work directory and restarted build


after that it failed as
Installing configuration scripts and files ...install: tools/motd: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71
checked file it was present
removing work folder started again 

 after that it fails at
Removing selected files from distribution ... done
Installing configuration scripts and files ...install: conf/loader.conf.sample: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71Stop.

 Then I have started just with build world option .i.e.
make iso CUSTOM=1 BUILDWORLD=1

and it failed at  (however files are present)
Installing configuration scripts and files ...install: tools/motd: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71
Stop.
make: stopped in /root/ruchir/mfsbs


Kindly suggest if I am missing any configuration steps, because the error which I am getting could not understand , because those files were present.


----------

